# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Uitblijven menstruatie & bruinige afscheiding

## Juliet

Ik ben al sinds maart dit jaar niet meer ongesteld geworden..
Heb in het verleden (tot een jaar terug) een onregelmatige cyclus gehad, maar zolang heeft het nog nooit geduurd!
Tot maart jl. werd ik gewoon netjes om de 3 weken ongesteld..
Tot een week geleden kreeg ik ook nog een soort bruinige afscheiding (geen aparte geur ofzo, zelfde als wat ik altijd heb alleen dan bruin)
Heb ook al verschillende keren een zwangerschaptest gedaan met een negatief uitslag..
Ik word er echt gek van! Ik ben maandag nog langs de huisarts geweest voor een bloedonderzoek (ze gaan ook gelijk kijken of ik echt niet zwanger ben)..
Maar iets meer zinnigs kwam er niet uit van mijn huisarts.. Dit omdat ik geen andere klachten heb (zoals een vervelende geur of jeuk).. En alles zag er goed uit..
Heeft iemand anders hier ooit last van gehad en er ook van afgekomen?
Of iemand enig idee wat het anders kan zijn?
Ben echt wanhopig.. Ik droom er zelfs over  :Frown: 

alvast bedankt voor het lezen & reacties..

----------


## katje45

Hallo Julliet,

Weet niet was je leeftijd is, maar dat kan er iets mee te maken hebben.

----------


## Juliet

thanx voor je antwoord  :Smile: 
ben inmiddels al verschillende keren langs de huisarts geweest 
probleem werd niet door hem verholpen, maar het ging vanzelf over..
heel vreemd allemaal, huisarts wist zelf ook niet wat de oorzaak kon zijn
maar ben er gelukkig vanaf!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Juliet!

Gelukkig dat je ervan af bent! Jammer dat je nooit een duidelijke oplossing/probleem hebt gehoord, maar toch wel fijn dat je er nu vanaf bent! Nu maar hopen dat het wegblijft.

Ben je trouwens bezig met zwanger worden of dat niet? (las zoiets in je post)

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## konijn32

ik ben nu 33 jaar en sinds me 23 niet meer ongesteldt geweest maar er ik heb wellast van bruine afscheiding ben al velsilde keren bij de huisarts geweest en die kan ook niks vinden

----------

